# Moving to Dubai from UK - Any advice?



## haseeb786 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi guys, 
So I've been offered a new position in Dubai and was looking to see if any of you guys on here had any advice in terms of making my move easier.

I am a Senior Recruitment Consultant and have been offered the following:

22,000 AED salary pm
1 month accommodation paid for 
1 return flight back to the UK per year 
Medical/healthcare 
Visa etc 


My wife is a doctor and will be moving out within 6 months to join me.

Is 22,000 a month enough to live fairly comfortably? 

I was looking at a one bed apartment in JLT, and don't go out partying every night. 

I've been scanning the forums on here last few days but if there's any advice or help please do let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Ubaid7729 (Jun 21, 2017)

I wish you good luck! I have never been to UK, so I can't compare the levels of life there and in Dubai. Nevertheless, dubai is one of those cities which offers lots of opportunities. Except for the thing that it is too hot here, I couldn't find any other disadvantages. But you as well as hundreds of others who moved to Dubai from other cities will get accostomed to the hot weather.
The salary you will get should be enough. Everything depens on how much you are going to spend))


----------



## haseeb786 (Jun 21, 2017)

Ubaid7729 said:


> I wish you good luck! I have never been to UK, so I can't compare the levels of life there and in Dubai. Nevertheless, dubai is one of those cities which offers lots of opportunities. Except for the thing that it is too hot here, I couldn't find any other disadvantages. But you as well as hundreds of others who moved to Dubai from other cities will get accostomed to the hot weather.
> The salary you will get should be enough. Everything depens on how much you are going to spend))


Thanks for the reply.

I think the salary will be enough, but just worrying I suppose that maybe it's not


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

haseeb786 said:


> Hi guys,
> So I've been offered a new position in Dubai and was looking to see if any of you guys on here had any advice in terms of making my move easier.
> 
> I am a Senior Recruitment Consultant and have been offered the following:
> ...


22K for one person or a couple is okay. Not great but not low either. Head over to the salary "sticky" thread (appears at the top of the forum thread list) and you will see that there are lots of cost of living estimates as well as tips for things to look out for. It is a lot of reading, but given that you are looking to move to a new country, hopefully that is an investment you can make. If you still have questions, feel free to post.


----------



## Ubaid7729 (Jun 21, 2017)

haseeb786 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I think the salary will be enough, but just worrying I suppose that maybe it's not


My salary is a little bit smaller than yours but I don't complain. In any case, for the beginning it should be enough for you.


----------

